# Heated seats



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Currently looking at getting a TT Quattro S-Tronic preferably s-line and was wondering if heated seats are standard?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Not on the S Line. They are standard on the TTS

The small extra cost for a TTS compared to a Quattro S Tronic is well worth it as you get mag ride, heated seats as standard plus that glorious engine


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Unfortunately my budget won't stretch that far. Was heated seats an option? My thought is buy the Quattro and then in a year slap on a is38 and tune then I will have tts power

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> Was heated seats an option?


325.00 GBP option on all models below TTS.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

carrock said:


> Not on the S Line. They are standard on the TTS
> 
> The small extra cost for a TTS compared to a Quattro S Tronic is well worth it as you get mag ride, heated seats as standard plus that glorious engine


TTS and TT engine are 99% the same. :wink: 
You want a glorious engine, you'll need to go for the TT-RS.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Omychron said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > Not on the S Line. They are standard on the TTS
> ...


Had a Mk2 TTRS but just had enough of the dated interior.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

One last thing, how can I tell from a photo if the car has matrix headlights or has the standard headlights!?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Donovan2123 said:


> One last thing, how can I tell from a photo if the car has matrix headlights or has the standard headlights!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Not sure, but of course you would look at the spec right? When you turn them on, the matrix do a cool wave display. See the first few seconds of this video


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> One last thing, how can I tell from a photo if the car has matrix headlights or has the standard headlights!?


The LED lights look different from the base Xenon lights. See the Audi configurator for pictures.

As for Matrix vs "Normal" Led, I am not sure you can.... Perhaps look for the trapezoid camera cut-out behind the rear view mirror on the exterior wind-shield? But I'm not sure if the wind-shield has the cut-out present regardless of matrix? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> Donovan2123 said:
> 
> 
> > One last thing, how can I tell from a photo if the car has matrix headlights or has the standard headlights!?
> ...


Won't work. The camera is used for lane assist and traffic sign recognition, too. (might be for more things)
So it's possible to have camera without matrix.

On a picture it's not possible to see the difference AFAIK.
Easiest way to know it is by looking at the front indicators. Only Matrix LED has dynamic front indicators.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Omychron said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > Donovan2123 said:
> ...


You can tell the difference up close...


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

gAgNiCk said:


> You can tell the difference up close...
> View attachment 1


Interesting! Now to find a picture at a high enough resolution!


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Donovan2123 said:


> Currently looking at getting a TT Quattro S-Tronic preferably s-line and was wondering if heated seats are standard?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Depending on the year you are looking to get. Heated seats are part of the sound and comfort pack, along with the B&O speakers which are awesome! Before the heated seats were introduced to the sound and comfort pack, you got the digital air con included. I think I'd prefer that over the heated seats. I've used my seats once but I reckon I would use the digital air con all the time.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Omychron said:


> Won't work. The camera is used for lane assist and traffic sign recognition, too. (might be for more things)
> So it's possible to have camera without matrix.


Good point... Sorry.  
Forgot you could have lane assist (in fact standard fit on TTS) without matrix.


----------

